# can i join u plz



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

can i join u plz  

i have a ds 13 and dd 12 by previous relationship and have been married to dh for 10yrs he has a ds 18. dh had vasectomy 17yrs ago and when we got married he had a reversal which failed. we were never told that we could do other tx at that time. we ttc hoping it might work some time down the line but never.  last year we decide to use a known donor and had a bfp our darling son thomas james who was born sleepingat 18+wks we have recently found out that he had potters syndrome and if he had gone to term he would have died in minutes. it meant that he had no kidneys or urethra and that his lungs wouldnt grow properly we are heartbroken    we have started tx again but had bfn last month and now on 2ww.  i was told to not stop trying as potters syndrome is very rare and rarely happens again. both my children have joint problems but was told it has nothing to do with it but i am to see a geneticist to confirm it.  

hi to everyone and  big


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss of you son Thomas james.   (((hugs)))

Good luck on your 2ww, im due on tues and i have a feeling she will turn up again.  
Look forward to chatting to you. Pop in to our other thread for daily chats xxxx


----------



## honeyprincess (Jun 6, 2006)

Hiya

Firstly sorry for your loss  

Hope your 2ww leads to a  bfp...good luck!
As Sarah said...come join in daily chat thread.

Talk soon i hope
take care

Love Laura xxx


----------

